

The Wub Machine - automatic dubstep remixer - camtarn
http://the.wubmachine.com/

======
psobot
Thanks for posting this, @camtarn - I launched about 6 months ago and tried HN
back then, too. Reddit ate it up, but HN wasn't all that interested. I've
since written a bunch of postmortem blog posts, although the site is now
running stronger than ever. They may be of more interest:

<http://petersobot.com/blog/the-wub-machine-v20/>

(Also, the site is _mostly_ open source: <http://github.com/psobot/wub-
machine>)

~~~
camtarn
Yeah, I ended up on the blog after I posted this... great to see that it got
picked up by Reddit at least :)

The Echo Nest API looks amazing - I'd briefly glanced at it and noticed the
metadata APIs, but didn't realise it actually processed audio data too.

Also, reading through source code with 'wub wub wub' sprinkled liberally
through it is hilarious and brings to mind a dubstep remix of the source
code... have you ever tried feeding the Wub Machine with its own source code
read out via a voice synth? :)

------
camtarn
This is amazing :) I expected it to do BPM analysis, pull out the tempo, then
just cut back and forth between the original song and some classic
WUBWUBWUUUUBing, but it's surprisingly sophisticated. I fed it one of my songs
in 5/8 with no discernable beat, and it generated quite a listenable dubstep
track with cut-up vocals, a bassline in tune with the original song, and a
nice looping section of one of the guitar solos.

